# Red Oscar wont eat



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

Hi, 

I just bought 3 Oscars from Petco 3 days back,

1 red 
2 white tiger 

One of the white one die this morning, took him back to petco and got my money back. as for the red one, he/she wouldnt eat since day 1. i am worry he/she mite not make it cause it wont eat anything i throw in there. the red can hiding behide my sponge filter at the corner.

any help??? any idea what i should do???


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Whatever else you do, keep the water very clean. Siphon out uneaten food. It could be sick or just shy or trapped in the corner by the other oscar. You could try a garlic "flavor enhancer" or some live food (brine shrimp) to entice it to eat. I wouldn't worry until it goes hungry for a week. But since the other died, I'd watch if carefully for disease symptoms. Is it exceptionally skinny? Have a sunken belly? Have pits or bumps that don't belong?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

emc7 said:


> Whatever else you do, keep the water very clean. Siphon out uneaten food. It could be sick or just shy or trapped in the corner by the other oscar. You could try a garlic "flavor enhancer" or some live food (brine shrimp) to entice it to eat. I wouldn't worry until it goes hungry for a week. But since the other died, I'd watch if carefully for disease symptoms. Is it exceptionally skinny? Have a sunken belly? Have pits or bumps that don't belong?


the only oscar in there is the Albino Tiger Oscar, which is 1 inch long only. the red oscar is bigger in size. i feed them brine shrimp, but the Albino keep eating them while the red is in the corner hiding. i also feed them cichlid gold. 

ill keep an close eye on it and see what happen next.


----------



## jacobbonilla (Apr 22, 2010)

probably getting used to the new enviornment my fh was like this didnt eat for a week it would just swim. i wouldnt worry much until a week passes by and their might be disease from the oscar that died and take out uneaten food it can contaiminate water. if the white oscar eats all the brine shrimp if it the froozen blocks maybe you can drop some in the corner where the oscar is or near their.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Is there any aggression going on? What are your water parameters? Maybe he is scared of the other oscar. Do you think? Does it look like he is trying to get away from the other oscar? What size tank do you have them in?


----------

